
React-like RxJS-based framework (weird) - asimpledog
https://dev.to/kosich/recks-rxjs-based-framework-23h5
======
asimpledog

      import { timer } from 'rxjs';
    
      function App() {
        const ticks$ = timer(0, 1000);
    
        return <div>
          <h1>{ ticks$ }</h1>
          <p>seconds passed</p>
        </div>
      }

